# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Where to find books!

## Oddo

Note: directed at SE of UK 
If your local bookshop has about four Russian books apart from dictionaries, the best shop in the UK for Russian books is Grant and Cutler in Great Malborough Street in London. (take the tube to Oxford Circus)
It also has a few films and stuff..  ::

----------


## Anton

А какие книги вас интересуют?

----------


## woolliamser

Absolutely my favourite bookshop. But warning, it's not open on Sundays, much to my great disappointment the other week.

----------


## garmonistka

I love Grant and Cutler too... I keep their white and blue carrier bags as a relic in my room nowadays. They used to have an excellent collection of Russian detective novels (before I bought them all up)   ::   ::  !!!!!! I bought my Russian scrabble their, by the way, it was mentioned in another thread. I wonder how many of us have actually unwittingly met, and stepped on each other's toes in that narrow Russian corridor?

----------


## Oddo

я копил "русские рассказы" и "вини-пух" (это английский рассказа)

----------


## Anton

Не обижайтесь, я исправлю ваши ошибки!
"Я копил" - значит, что у меня не было денег и я долго собрал их для покупки книги
Надо сказать "Я купил"
Слово "Рассказ" - мужского рода
Надо сказать "это английский рассказ"
Кстати, Винни-Пух очень популярен и у нас!

----------


## Ger

> я копил "русские рассказы" и "вини-пух" (это английский рассказа)

 Пятачок запопил: "Винни, Винни. Посмотри здесь ...".
"Где, здесь?" - спросил Винни, вытирая мёд с ушей.
Пяточок (тыкая копытцем) - "Да вот же Винни. Ты кажется перепил мёда. Вот они русские книги. На www.lib.ru. И бесплатно."   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anton

Такие родные персонажи...
Не скажешь, что их придумал англичанин
И мультфильмы наши...

----------


## woolliamser

Когда я была в Москве, я смотрела мультфильм "Винни-Пух". Был мне очень интересно---история была как у нас, а характеры выглядили совсем другие! Я тоже училась новое слово из "Винни-Пух": мёд! 
Please correct: I wanted to say: 
When I was in Moscow I saw the cartoon of Winnie-the-pooh. It was very interesting for me, because the stories were just like ours, but the characters looked completely different. And I learnt a new word from Winnie-the-pooh: honey!

----------


## Ger

> Когда я была в Москве, я смотрела мультфильм "Винни-Пух". Был мне очень интересно---история была как у нас, а характеры выглядили совсем другие! Я тоже училась новое слово из "Винни-Пух": мёд! 
> Please correct: I wanted to say: 
> When I was in Moscow I saw the cartoon of Winnie-the-pooh. It was very interesting for me, because the stories were just like ours, but the characters looked completely different. And I learnt a new word from Winnie-the-pooh: honey!

 "а характеры выглядели совсем по-другому. Я также выучила новое слово: мёд" 
А так всё правильно, при условии, что ты - девушка.   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Русский Винни-Пух мне больше нравится английского. А особенно обожаю я голос актера который играет Винни-пуха   ::

----------


## Tu-160

Oddo and Woolliamser, do you ever meet with each other? 
Woolliamser, word "характер" in Russian means just "property, characteristic of a person". It is not a something which takes part in a movie or cartoon. For this purpose better to use word "персонаж" (from word "person", I guess. "персонажи" in plural).

----------


## Oddo

I don't really understand that comment...  ::

----------


## woolliamser

I think he's simply suggesting we might want to meet up, since we're two people interested in Russian who live close enough to Grant and Cutler. 
I'd be happy to meet with other people interested in Russia somewhere in London, if anyone else wanted it, but won't force anyone to meet me! I get my weekly "Russian fix" from the Russian class I go to in Richmond, which has an *excellent teacher*, by the way, if anyone is looking for lessons in SW London! In September they'll start Russian 1, 3 (GCSE) and 4 (unfortunately there weren't enough people in level 1 last year for a level 2 this year) at Richmond College, registration available now. He also teaches a more informally arranged advanced Russian class. I'm doing that at the moment for the challenge and to keep Russian up over the summer, but it's really too hard for me, and I'll be going back to Russian 4 in September. If anyone wants to know more, just ask. 
Thanks for the explanation on характер, Tu-160, I think персонаж won't be too difficult to remember!

----------


## Tu-160

I was just asking, dudes

----------


## Dogboy182

Yea chuvaks, settle down.

----------


## Pravit

What did that have to do with the preceding conversation?

----------

